# Black nocks and vanes, and all the whining



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

Just when I got used to people whining about those who use black nocks and vanes, along come CLEAR vanes and nocks. Man if the black ones made some guys whine, these clear ones will probably make people cry , I will carry tissues just in case


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hadn't seen the clear ones yet. I was thinking about changing to black though. But clear...hmmmm. LOL


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I made the switch to 2 black/1 gold vane with black nocks. Havent heard any whining yet.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

People whine about black nocks and vanes in 3d? Woah that's hilarious lol.

Ive never been to a 3d shoot or been to this sub forum but me and my buddy shoot 3ds sometimes at his house and I used to shoot black nocks and vanes whays there yo whine about?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> People whine about black nocks and vanes in 3d? Woah that's hilarious lol.
> 
> Ive never been to a 3d shoot or been to this sub forum but me and my buddy shoot 3ds sometimes at his house and I used to shoot black nocks and vanes whays there yo whine about?


They cant see your arrow. Especially on dark targets or if they are in the shade. Therefore if you shoot good they cant aim for your arrow. At least thats the way I understand it


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

What a bunch of turtles lol thats a baby move for sure


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

People should all shoot axis arrows with black nocks and black vanes or clear like the other guy said lol


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> People should all shoot axis arrows with black nocks and black vanes or clear like the other guy said lol


Small diameter arrows dont help you pick up lines. Not many people shoot micro shafts for 3D. At least that I know of


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Small diameter arrows dont help you pick up lines. Not many people shoot micro shafts for 3D. At least that I know of


Levi Morgan shoots Gold Tips hunting model arrow sometimes ive seen......smaller shafts work 4 him


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Babyk said:


> Levi Morgan shoots Gold Tips hunting model arrow sometimes ive seen......smaller shafts work 4 him


what size are they? I shoot VForces, they are a .246 ID shaft. Not fat shafts. The axis arrows are tiny though, even compared to mine.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Gold Tip Hunters 75/90 they looked like


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Only people in amateur classes complain from what ive seen. The pros could care less what your shooting, thats why they are pros they learned the targets and how to aim regardless of other arrows and nocks. Im not trying to be rude just proving a point. All the good shooter dont care what color fletchings or nock you shoot cuz they are going to hit where that pin is period


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Babyk said:


> Levi Morgan shoots Gold Tips hunting model arrow sometimes ive seen......smaller shafts work 4 him


Not for 3D. He shoot Triple X for ASA and X-cutters for IBO. He shoots the hunting arrows for field and 5 spot so when he makes it to the shoot down, they count inside-out and it is easier to get inside-out with smaller diameter arrows.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I shoot black nocks and blue vanes and In IBO MBR class I've had some guys get up set. LOL


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes he did shoot pro hunter 75/95's but he shot them in his 2010/ 2011 season. In 2010 he won a ton of asas with them and 3d in 2010 and 2011 for ibo he shot them out of his monsters that he won with


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Cara shoots ACEs, pretty darn small shaft.


----------



## z3shooter (Nov 29, 2009)

what i find funny is the guys all in black after they shoot they turn and ask where did they hit


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I hate all bright fletching and nocks. they can easily distract me. also, if the arrow has a bad kick, it is very easy to aim at the wrong area. 

I usually shoot a blue nock and dull white vanes. they can be seen but not white out...


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Usually the Guys that shoot black vanes and black nocks suck
Just my experience I don't care what you shoot


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

z3shooter said:


> what i find funny is the guys all in black after they shoot they turn and ask where did they hit


Lol that to


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know. Over the years it seems if someone can see your arrow they are drawn to it. Drawn to your arrow people mostly end up shooting low.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> I don't know. Over the years it seems if someone can see your arrow they are drawn to it. Drawn to your arrow people mostly end up shooting low.


not always...depends on where the arrow is. Its the subconscious over coming the conscious mind


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

i dont care what color nock/vane combo you run and think its funny that people get upset over it

been thinkin about puttin together a few diff vane/nock combos just to mess with people.......a black out combo, a pure white combo, and a tanish color......that way whatever target it is i can select the matching color and let the whiners whine

wouldn't want people to get distracted and drawn to my poor shots......lmao


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I always thought you were aiming at the TARGET anyway, so I dont care about color, just thought the clear vanes would be pretty cool. As far as the guys using black nocks and vanes sucking, We have a guy at our club that shoots them and he won the Classic and finished runner up in the ASA shooter ( known 45) of the year so I would say that is for sure NOT sucking


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish everyone shot all black. i hate seeing a bright nock 4" from where I need to be. Who is making clear vanes ?


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

Firenock is who I ordered mine from, I normally shoot feathers, but the Firenock vanes looked pretty interesting


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

i shoot clear vanes and clear nocks without a shiny univushing.

They flat out disappear!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

They have a pretty unique profile and construction, I got the Aerovane 3's


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I did find the nocks on his web sight, they are under firenock accessories Clear wood and smoke are what he told me alot of people are shooting, although he did say that the clear nocks should be changed every couple of years as the sunlight is harder on the clear plastic


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

atennishu said:


> I always thought you were aiming at the TARGET anyway, so I dont care about color, just thought the clear vanes would be pretty cool. As far as the guys using black nocks and vanes sucking, We have a guy at our club that shoots them and he won the Classic and finished runner up in the ASA shooter ( known 45) of the year so I would say that is for sure NOT sucking


I said usually not all


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I have done a number of different things, but I honestly got more complaining from others when shooting white blazers in a four fletch than when I shot all black. If I was first to the stake and made a decent shot, they would complain that I was taking up the entire bonus ring. I think that complainers will do so no matter what!


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

or when they tell you there were holding right on your colored nock


----------



## CHILL SHOOTER (Mar 28, 2013)

all blacked out with pin knocks lol try and stuff that arrow in the 11 ring


----------



## tpeters (Apr 29, 2010)

Never have gotten the blacked out arrow thing. Here's my 3D arrows any it's taken over a year an lots of shooting for one of my buddies to finally put one on the wall. Now I will admit they've shot a few blazer's off trying. Standard size goldtip velocity's


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

fletch-Flex makes clear vanes too.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Babyk said:


> Levi Morgan shoots Gold Tips hunting model arrow sometimes ive seen......smaller shafts work 4 him


the smaller diameter shaft are usually less resistant to wind, therefore they wont move as much due to wind on the shot.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Black nocks and vanes, and all the whining*



SonnyThomas said:


> I don't know. Over the years it seems if someone can see your arrow they are drawn to it. Drawn to your arrow people mostly end up shooting low.





bhtr3d said:


> not always...depends on where the arrow is. Its the subconscious over coming the conscious mind


If forget who now beings it's been several years, but a Hoyt Pro Staff shooter trying () to give me some shooting tips while at this 3D. He related of; If a arrow is where you want to "park" yours, shoot a bit "hot" to over come drawing to the arrow and shooting low." This is probably more those gaining experience and once Super Human and able to ignore arrow sitting in the 12 ring........


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> If forget who now beings it's been several years, but a Hoyt Pro Staff shooter trying () to give me some shooting tips while at this 3D. He related of; If a arrow is where you want to "park" yours, shoot a bit "hot" to over come drawing to the arrow and shooting low." This is probably more those gaining experience and once Super Human and able to ignore arrow sitting in the 12 ring........


I was told because of the trajectory of the arrow, gravity the point is always falling. So if you hit that nock nore times than not u will kick down. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> I was told because of the trajectory of the arrow, gravity the point is always falling. So if you hit that nock nore times than not u will kick down.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


wrong, it depends on what part of the nock you hit at its trajectory....left , right happends far more than down.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

For a personal note.....some people switch to a dark fletching /nock for a shooting reason for themselves. Knowing this first hand, I got into a bad habit of droping my bow down out of the way to watch the arrow fly and hit the spot I was aiming at....( cockyness) . Well, that turned out bad after a while. So, I went to shooting black / black. so I could not see the it fly / hit. till afterwards. This helped. But, now that I got inot shooting bright colors the nasty habit coming back.....So, I might have to go back to shooting my dark purple once again.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> wrong, it depends on what part of the nock you hit at its trajectory....left , right happends far more than down.


Im not so sure about that......

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Dark red / purple nocks works as well. and run a marker across the back of shield vanes and they are gone as well. But the upside is that if you miss or are done, you can step aside and see them anyway, but from the stake it's rather hard.

Works for me, When I use my fluor green nocks on a hunting arrow, people do tend to aim for them when my shot was good.

I think it is funny to hear people get upset over any of your gear. I enjoy it and it means mental game points to me. Also the reason why I don't color coordinate my gear, it really ticks people off.


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

White FOBs for me, with white wrap in front of it. Occasionally, I'll throw out one with a lighted nock, just to make others think.... Ha ha ha

Of course, I no longer shoot for points, so if I make a great shot and you feel you must chase my arrow - be my guest. Having fun is what it's all about for me. That includes giving you other guys a target now and again.

J.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Ive shot 3D for years and Ive heard the whining as well. Ive allways looked at it like this.............they are my arrows and Ill fletch them however I want!! If someone has that big of a problem with what color I like to shoot then Ill be very happy for them to buy me new nocks and vanes, and Ill put them on my arrows!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thermodude said:


> Ive shot 3D for years and Ive heard the whining as well. Ive allways looked at it like this.............they are my arrows and Ill fletch them however I want!! If someone has that big of a problem with what color I like to shoot then Ill be very happy for them to buy me new nocks and vanes, and Ill put them on my arrows!!


x2 I cant believe the people that think the color of vanes wether it be their arrows or someone elses has any impact on how they shoot. Some people should look into there form or shot routine.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Got told a couple years ago as I approached my group. Oh you're one of those guys. Had black vanes and nocks. Have fletched bright since I like having fun and if it bothers some to the point to be rude I'll change just to have a more fun group


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Try shooting brown nocks and fletchings!!!!! Way better than black, but I'm not sure you can find them anymore


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

these arrows are too darn expensive to ruin. i use all black everything.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i don't like it when guys shoot black vane/nocks...cause i hate trying to look for 'em when they miss the whole target...which seems to happen a lot with those guys.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

why is black frowned upon by some, while blue, purple, tan, and many other "cant see byond 40yd" colors are ok?

One thing not mentioned is that the solid color nocks are more consistent on the string, specifically black with white a close second.
I'd prefer if everyone shot black.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Screw black, I shoot white nocks and white vanes, if they want to aim for my arrow go ahead cause that means I'm in a good spot. And I have plenty of pin nocks.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> x2 I cant believe the people that think the color of vanes wether it be their arrows or someone elses has any impact on how they shoot. Some people should look into there form or shot routine.


It does have an impact if you shoot in a good group. If your buddy gets a perfect eleven, would it help you if you aim dead on it's nock?

I always used all white nocks and vanes, because it's good sportmanship, black isn't.


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

i myself agree. wish everybody would shoot all black or the clear.. i dont want to see where they put there arrows.. its distracting.. used to shoot "stealth" arrows.. all black with black knocks. went to a couple of shoots and heard the whining.. so put orange knocks on my set up.. barely visible but , but havent heard the whining since..


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

switchraph said:


> It does have an impact if you shoot in a good group. If your buddy gets a perfect eleven, would it help you if you aim dead on it's nock?
> 
> I always used all white nocks and vanes, because it's good sportmanship, black isn't.


I don't say much on this stuff but saying by using all black is not good sportsmanship is a total load
of bull. If I shot my arrow first with no other arrows in the target then its no different than
the next person not seeing my arrow to have something to go by because the first shooter doesn't.
We rotate shooters at every target so I don't see the issue. It wouldn't bother me if everybody in
the group shoots all black, I will still pick a spot and shoot at that spot. Simple.


----------



## LukeyP (May 13, 2012)

Black pro max vanes, black pin nocks, nockbuster points.... You get the odd sook winging.. If someone's in my way just blow em out of the spot..


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

switchraph said:


> It does have an impact if you shoot in a good group. If your buddy gets a perfect eleven, would it help you if you aim dead on it's nock?
> 
> I always used all white nocks and vanes, because it's good sportmanship, black isn't.


I said the same thing on another forum a couple of years ago.
I got jumped on just like you did.
I shot ASA Semi Pro "back in the day" .... I never shot with anyone in that class that used the black setups.
And we all congratulated each other on every good shot.
I guess those days are gone. ???


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

switchraph said:


> It does have an impact if you shoot in a good group. If your buddy gets a perfect eleven, would it help you if you aim dead on it's nock?
> 
> I always used all white nocks and vanes, because it's good sportmanship, black isn't.


So to spend all the time and money you want to depend on someone else in your group color does not make or break sportsmanship


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mountainman7 said:


> I don't say much on this stuff but saying by using all black is not good sportsmanship is a total load
> of bull. If I shot my arrow first with no other arrows in the target then its no different than
> the next person not seeing my arrow to have something to go by because the first shooter doesn't.
> We rotate shooters at every target so I don't see the issue. It wouldn't bother me if everybody in
> the group shoots all black, I will still pick a spot and shoot at that spot. Simple.


Next post will be if you shoot a big arrow into the 11 or 12 the you are not a good sportsman. 
Totally agree with you pick a spot and make a good shot


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

No man telling people good shot goes on everywhere that I have been. If people are worried or whinning about what I shoot you have other problems.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

I have all black for dark targets and all white arrows for the light targets in my quiver and a few years ago at Ibo worlds the group I was in was saying I was being unsportsmanlike. And as they had a nice bright arrow in the x ring I made sure to smash the hell out of it just to twist the knife a little


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I used to shoot all black back when I had a bad habit of trying to see my arrow in flight. I was approached by a few guys whining about it, and offered to let them pay for my new colors. Needless to say they declined the offer, if you are paying for it get what you want. Your choice of vane, and or nock color has no effect on me, I would rather not see where you are. But that is just me.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

xringbob said:


> I have all black for dark targets and all white arrows for the light targets in my quiver and a few years ago at Ibo worlds the group I was in was saying I was being unsportsmanlike. And as they had a nice bright arrow in the x ring I made sure to smash the hell out of it just to twist the knife a little


Actually IT IS unsportsmanlike. But competition is, well, competition so you shoot what the H you want. But i still say it's unsportmanlike. That being said i like having an all black arrow in my quiver, so when i get a guy that shoot all black in a group and he shoot after me, well i use it. I also use it on white and light colored target for better contrast to help my fellow shooters.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What is unsportsmanlike about any of it?

How many have complained that a bright nock/vane sucked you into an area you didnt want to be? I know I hear it all the time!

So I guess some could consider it sportsman like...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

How is it unsportsmanlike? People say it but never can give a legit reason why it is. I am shooting to shoot the highest score I can and BEAT everyone....not help you. Do you really need help aiming at a target that is 40 yds and under? If you do.....:zip:

You want me to tell you what yardage I shot the target for also? 

Learn to shoot 3D by aiming at the target and the color of MY vanes or nocks won't mean squat anyway. Besides....if I am shooting little vanes ...you can't see them anyway most times no matter what the color is. I shoot black vanes on my 3D and field arrows because I like the way they look. And the little red Bohning pin nocks in my 3D arrows doesn't show up in the target when aiming anyway.....neither do the green ones on my field arrows. 

Most times the person in your group that cries about you having black vanes or nocks is gonna get smoked if I change the color of the nock anyway.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

xringbob said:


> I have all black for dark targets and all white arrows for the light targets in my quiver and a few years ago at Ibo worlds the group I was in was saying I was being unsportsmanlike. And as they had a nice bright arrow in the x ring I made sure to smash the hell out of it just to twist the knife a little


X2. I used to carry one bright arrow for groups that whine and would shoot it everytime that I shot last
Unless someone wants to pay for my equipment I will shoot what I want. The people that cry about black vanes and nocks need to just get over it and learn how to shoot


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> X2. * I used to carry one bright arrow for groups that whine and would shoot it everytime that I shot last*
> Unless someone wants to pay for my equipment I will shoot what I want. The people that cry about black vanes and nocks need to just get over it and learn how to shoot


:chortle:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

switchraph said:


> Actually IT IS unsportsmanlike. But competition is, well, competition so you shoot what the H you want. But i still say it's unsportmanlike. That being said i like having an all black arrow in my quiver, so when i get a guy that shoot all black in a group and he shoot after me, well i use it. I also use it on white and light colored target for better contrast to help my fellow shooters.


How is it unsportsman like? I used to carry a sharpie and just darken my arrow if I had a black fletch/nock user in my group, just darken your nock fair is fair. Black is not a special order color, nothing in the rules about it being frowned upon. Black shows up nice on white and light tan targets, it won't be invisible on everything. Who cares, if it bothers you that much shoot first on every target then you won't have to worry so much about not seeing an arrow to use. I'd rather everyone had black or clear because the first guy shooting is under the biggest disadvantage. I personally hate seeing a big bright fletch and nock glowing out in the 8 ring pulling your focus off the real spot thats just as bad imo.


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:shade: Just finished shooting with a guy who used clear nocks this weekend. I had red nocks and it made a little bi better to see the red. You still have to hold on the spot, so it does help to see a good spot on the target. If oyu practice enough I don,t think it reallymatters.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:


Guess the whiners need to shoot field on the 80 yd it does not matter what color you shoot
Now if I shot lighted nocks for 3d someone would cry about that hmmmmm


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

treeman65 said:


> Guess the whiners need to shoot field on the 80 yd it does not matter what color you shoot
> Now if I shot lighted nocks for 3d someone would cry about that hmmmmm


Yes. That would be entirely too much sportsmanship. :wink:


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

luvvin it!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I was thinking of going "blackout"...didn't even think about how people would react. I just like the look...all of my Elite bows are black.


----------



## gunnertrip50 (May 11, 2010)

xringbob said:


> I have all black for dark targets and all white arrows for the light targets in my quiver and a few years ago at Ibo worlds the group I was in was saying I was being unsportsmanlike. And as they had a nice bright arrow in the x ring I made sure to smash the hell out of it just to twist the knife a little


The black nocks have spoken. If you shoot black you better never use someone else's sportsmanship to your advantage, by aiming at there bright color nock.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone that has a problem with blacked out arrows is a closet racist!!! 










.........................calm down,I'm just kidding............ or am I?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Bare shaft with green nock.

Clear nock and fletchings......that at 10 inches. As i stated they really disappear

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwwww... No rules exist except for the NFAA and all is required that they all be the same, exception being wear.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

Garceau said:


> View attachment 1637573
> 
> 
> Bare shaft with green nock.
> ...


I am loving the all clear look, just got the clear fletchings and waiting on the nocks to arrive.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

atennishu said:


> I always thought you were aiming at the TARGET anyway, so I dont care about color, just thought the clear vanes would be pretty cool. As far as the guys using black nocks and vanes sucking, We have a guy at our club that shoots them and he won the Classic and finished runner up in the ASA shooter ( known 45) of the year so I would say that is for sure NOT sucking


Just for clarification, I used black arrows when I was a teenager, I had some black fletched arrows for a bit a couple years ago but always ran a I bright colored nock or pin bushing. All year last year, I ran blue vanes, clear/flo orange nocks and pin bushings. No one has any issue seeing my arrows. 

All that said, I really don't care either way what a shooter uses. I would almost rather see dark arrows so that they aren't a distraction for me. 

Oh.... the other clarification, I finished 2nd at the Classic last year too 



















I just noticed that there are some dark combos in this photo (peer group from the Classic) but even those have a pin bushing which makes them HIGHLY visible.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Just for clarification, I used black arrows when I was a teenager, I had some black fletched arrows for a bit a couple years ago but always ran a I bright colored nock or pin bushing. All year last year, I ran blue vanes, clear/flo orange nocks and pin bushings. No one has any issue seeing my arrows.
> 
> All that said, I really don't care either way what a shooter uses. I would almost rather see dark arrows so that they aren't a distraction for me.
> 
> ...


What a motley crew that is...lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Just for clarification, I used black arrows when I was a teenager, I had some black fletched arrows for a bit a couple years ago but always ran a I bright colored nock or pin bushing. All year last year, I ran blue vanes, clear/flo orange nocks and pin bushings. No one has any issue seeing my arrows.
> 
> All that said, I really don't care either way what a shooter uses. I would almost rather see dark arrows so that they aren't a distraction for me.
> 
> ...


Well I'm screwed. According to the above pic I'll never amount to anything in K45...........seems you have to be stone cold ugly to be a premier K45 shooter!!! :becky:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Well I'm screwed. According to the above pic I'll never amount to anything in K45...........seems you have to be stone cold ugly to be a premier K45 shooter!!! :becky:


Lmao


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

All I know is that the guy in the white shirt is man-crush-material.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> All I know is that the guy in the white shirt is man-crush-material.


Fugly!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> All I know is that the guy in the white shirt is man-crush-material.


For what.....like man ti teoi...lol


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

i always like the crying about my black nocks and vanes then they see my nock busters. I had a guy refuse to shoot with me because of nock busters


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

mcfd-1229 said:


> i always like the crying about my black nocks and vanes then they see my nock busters. I had a guy refuse to shoot with me because of nock busters


Then he didn't understand that they actually cause a lot less damage to other shafts than a parabolic will. 

Nockbusters are my point of choice for field archery.... where I "punish" my own arrows (less by use of them).

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> All I know is that the guy in the white shirt is man-crush-material.


Dude! You gotta stop hangin around Heath! He is warping your mind. Next you will be getting a pair of those shoes with toes built into them.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Just for clarification, I used black arrows when I was a teenager, I had some black fletched arrows for a bit a couple years ago but always ran a I bright colored nock or pin bushing. All year last year, I ran blue vanes, clear/flo orange nocks and pin bushings. No one has any issue seeing my arrows.
> 
> All that said, I really don't care either way what a shooter uses. I would almost rather see dark arrows so that they aren't a distraction for me.
> 
> ...


 Sorry if I had that wrong, I was basing that on the arrows I got from you, my first fat arrows the HT4's that were blacked out, So technically its your fault I went down the dark path! (J/K ) I really didnt have any idea anyone had an issue with that nor did I realize that anyone would have a problem with them ( I thought they looked cool ) until someone told me " we dont do that anymore" I didnt even know what he was talking about, I thought he meant the pin bushings at first. Anyway, it was the first year that I shot any ASA , we had just done the 3d league and some club shoots. So I had to check the rules and ask some of the others about it and most said color doesnt matter, shoot whatever the rules say. I just wondered about the clear vanes now, thinking that if the black was so upsetting to some, the clear might make them really crazy. Which for me its just cause they look cool , if you are shooting at my arrows you are only shooting at the 12 about 2 or 3 times a round anyway. But I do appreciate the clarification. And all the advice and tips from you and others that have done this a long time. We pretty much do it for fun and I never take anything too serious. Starting ASA at 50 , I dont think I will pose too much threat to anyone at the higher levels. But ya never know, if I could ever SEE the dang target clear I might be dangerous, Trosper has been a great place to learn and almost everyone I have ever met there has been helpful. I still love the stick bows, but Iam getting there,


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I shot black nocks and black 1.75" Bohning X-Vanes last year and I got quite a few complaints. But the reason I changed is I couldnt see where I was hitting.. So I put 1 white and 2 Black x-vanes on and a white nock..


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

I carry around a black sharpie when they start whining I color everything down!! Lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't believe you people........ ITS A RIB......and your taking it hook line and sinker......no one cares that you shoot all black...or all dark.....they are just as the brits would say.....taking the mickey on ya. LMAO


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Just for clarification, I used black arrows when I was a teenager, I had some black fletched arrows for a bit a couple years ago but always ran a I bright colored nock or pin bushing. All year last year, I ran blue vanes, clear/flo orange nocks and pin bushings. No one has any issue seeing my arrows.
> 
> All that said, I really don't care either way what a shooter uses. I would almost rather see dark arrows so that they aren't a distraction for me.
> 
> ...


Nice couple pictures of everyone in the group scoring an 8! LOL


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

tagmaster10 said:


> Nice couple pictures of everyone in the group scoring an 8! LOL


Aren't those all 14's for ASA scoring??


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

acesbettor said:


> Aren't those all 14's for ASA scoring??


It wouldn't be this year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

